# 1 year and counting



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

So we have now had becka for a year and to celebrate we took her out for a spot of fishing on Loch Awe on the west coast of scotland.

We tried a quick game of fetch but it was a little taxing for her to grasp 










So we opted for a spot of sun-bathing



















Unfortunately the boat is not big enough to take her in but she dutifully sat on the dock










Thanks for looking


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

"_We tried a quick game of fetch but it was a little taxing for her to grasp_ "

LOL...I love how you put that and the photographic evidence of such made it that much funnier. I think I shall use that from now on when the hoodlums don't quite get something.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Congrats on your first year and wishing you many many more. She looks like a real sweetheart. 
It's just lovely where you live, beautiful.


----------



## Kofismom (Sep 14, 2010)

What beautiful pictures!
Becka is beautiful too!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

She's gorgeous! You've done such a good job with her! Keep up the good work :wink:


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Becka is a very pretty girl!


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Great pictures, she's so pretty!


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

Gorgeous! She's a great looking girl! You've done a great job with her!


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks for all the comments, she really is about the best I could have hoped for in a dog )


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i'm so glad you two found each other...she looks great.....your country is beautiful. i hope to visit one day.


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

magicre said:


> i'm so glad you two found each other...she looks great.....your country is beautiful. i hope to visit one day.


Thank you

If you do come across don't forget to give me a shout, its only a little country so you can get to anywhere in it in only a matter of hours .


----------



## FL Cracker (May 4, 2011)

Beautiful girl you have there... that's "my breed"...so I'm a bit biased....she looks completely content....happy. 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

eternalstudent said:


> Thank you
> 
> If you do come across don't forget to give me a shout, its only a little country so you can get to anywhere in it in only a matter of hours .


you know i will......i wish i could bring the dogs.....


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Nice pictures. To bad she can't go out in the boat. Mine don't get the retrieve thing ether. They just take off with it.


----------

